# Goodbye to an old friend



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Guys
I know this part of the forum seems to be mainly for dogs, but.......
When I gave up work in 2002 with mental health problems, I had a lot of trouble staying in the house on my own. Our previous cat had died shortly before and I happened to visit our local Cattery with my Dad. They told me about a cat they had who was being paid for by Social Services as her owner was in a Nursing Home-she was due to be put down before long as she was unwell. When I first saw Tink ("Tinkerbell"-the name she came with) she had very little fur and excema all over her body. Because of this, she was very aggressive and although small, could do a lot of damage ! Anyway, once home, she quickly settled and her skin and fur recovered-the Vet felt that it was stress-related. She became an essential part of our family for the next five years and helped me so much on my own road to recovery.
Unfortunately, when we got her, she was already a mature cat and over the last six months her age started to catch up with her. She lost her spark, and recently started to suffer from epileptic fits. We prepared the kids, and took her to the vet for the last time on Monday. She was put to sleep as nothing more could be done.
We are all very upset by her passing, and as I sit typing this now, I realise how empty the house is without her and am again moved to tears.

Goodbye Tink-we all miss you greatly, and you will never be forgotten.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sad to hear hope you can see the extra life you gave her and i am sure she will be ever grateful for the family you provided.

Chin up, now go rescue another and give that one a bloody good life too :wink:


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Waleem

A sad time for you mate.

Know exactly how you feel. Our last CAT Fidget travelled all over the Uk with us in our van. She suddenly became ill when we were driving down to the coast 14 months ago & died in the van...we drove all the way home to bury her in the garden. We still miss her now all this time later. We chose not to get another as we travel so much-the first time in 20 odd years without a Cat inthe house...it still feels weird.

All the best

chris


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Waleem - You gave her a lovely life - and I agree, time to find another who will give you unconditional love in return.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Waleem,
So sorry to hear of your loss, it always amazes me how something so small can leave such a large space. It sounds like you rejuvinated Tinks in the years you shared healing together. 
Blessings
Tina


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That's so sad for you, John, and I really do sympathise. We love them so much, and they love us so much, that it's really grim when they go.

Sue, I and our daughters all went pretty much to pieces when Rosie (our Mk 3 border collie) died suddenly, but the arrival of little Roxy (Mk 4 border collie) did so much to ease the pain. As somebody once said to me, going straight out and finding not a replacement, but a rejuvenation, is in many ways the greatest compliment you can pay to the animal which you've just lost.

Thinking of you, and hoping you can find another feline friend who will need you every bit as much as you need him or her.

Chin up etc


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You gaveTink a good life and she will be now enjoying life at rainbow bridge with all the other animals. 
Lesley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, John

We're more 'cat people' than dog, but there's no doubt they grab just as big a place within us.

One of our three went out one night last year, and didn't come back. She wasn't well, and we think she just took herself away. The grandchildren of our neighbour went out around the local streets looking for her - she was the only one of the three we had who would let them play with her.

It's always hard to lose a loved one, even if they're quite small. I hope things look a little brighter for you soon.

Gerald


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

OH, that made me cry....  However, I think tears of sadness for YOU but partly tears of happiness to for your Tink!! :? 
What a pretty cat once the hair re-grew....I wonder what would have become of her if you had not had her...you gave each other support and lots of happiness so try please not to be too sad now...hard I know!! Ana xx


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Waleem, sorry to hear of your loss. our animal friends cease to be animals and become part of the family. When I met Rich 4 years ago he had a german shepherd, he'd had him from a pup and was his constant companion through his divorce and 4 years on his own. Then 8 mths into our relationship he (dillon) suddenly died , Rich was devastated, especially as it was fathers day. two months on my older yorkie was put to sleep and we were left with gizmo's other half , she is now 17, and one cat. A few weeks later a customer told us of a rescue dog which needed rehoming well you can guess the rest, he 's the most beautiful long haired shepherd, lovely temperament, now three years old , we,ve also another cat they all get on famously


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Waleem sorry about your loss and welldone for giving Tinks a loving home in her twilight years.

Run free at the Bridge Tinkerbell

There will another cat out there waiting for you 

Chris


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh Waleem, we are so sorry. We know exactly how you are feeling. We have a beautiful tortie that came from the Cat Protection, she had been treated badly but is now a real character. We also have 2 Ragdolls. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My sympathies too.

It is nearly two years now since my husband died. Coco, our chocolate labrador, now 10 years of age still pines for him I am sure. He follows me everywhere as if to say I am not going to let you go. When I am going out he insists on getting in the car at the first opportunity. Something he never did when Martin was around.

We are leaving him with the lodgers when we go to France next month but we will be ringing home everyday to check that he is OK as we did last year. We did take him to North Wales with us for a few days last year on our return to the UK. He absolutely loves being in the RV!

Funny isn't it how animals can tie strings around our hearts.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow bridge*

Hi

It is so, so sad when our pets move onto the rainbow bridge. You can take a comfort in knowing how happy your baby was with you. You can always give another homeless or abandoned cat a chance in life.

I really want another dog, but feel all at sixes and sevens about it.

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sad news Waleem

As you can see from my avatar we are "cat" people too but love all animals.

Our last rescue cat, Ginger, died of stomach cancer 8 years ago. Since then we have another rescue cat, Thomas. He was rejected by his mum and brought up by the cats protection league until we took him in at 9 months old.

Our thoughts are with you

Trevor


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Waleem,

Dogs, cats, parrots, ponies, they are all pets, and develop their own characters. When they have lived with, and depended upon us to look after them, they become members of the family.

Our wee Bobbie died recently, and is sadly missed. Hardly a day goes by without thinking about him, especially when out in the MH. He loved it.

Commiserations,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Tink's passing 


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

John, sad news mate, hope you and the family are ok. First days are horrible, it gets easier as time passes. I do however still get reminded of our Sam by other dogs that look like her and it all comes back for a moment.

Don't worry about being emotional. I deal with suffereing everyday at work, im 6' 1", big (ish) bloke, a rock for those in sad times... but I still roared like a baby when our Sam passed away.

I just hope Tink and Sam get on at the bridge... she never was a cat lover :wink: 

Take care buddy.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ohhhh she lookes like a lovely cat and what happy years you must have had together. Like the others so sorry to hear of your loss, it's hard to loose a member of the family.
Sweet dreams Tink.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I would just like to thank you all for your kind comments, which have, seriously, been a comfort to us. I know that Tink will be happy at Rainbow Bridge.
We are having a break from pets for a short while untuil our France holiday in August. When we return, I will be looking for a rescue Dog - one that can come with us on our travels rather than having to be left at home.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just seen your post and am so sad for you. You will never forget her, but the memory will become easier to bear after a while. 

Try to enjoy France and then searching for the right dog.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rescue dog*

Hi John

If you need any contact details for any dog rescue places, please let me know.

Russell


----------

